# Advice for burnout?



## TLSpot (Apr 1, 2021)

Working through the pandemic has left every other team lead I know really burnt out and on edge. I have some time off coming up, so does anyone have good advice for resetting and maintaining not being burnt out as a leader? I know good routines at work, good self care routines, and setting boundaries can help, but anything specifically with those or anything else? I’m open to any advice at this point...


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 1, 2021)

Not a leader but may I suggest nachos and margaritas Lol.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Apr 1, 2021)

I am not a leader but get a hobby outside of your job that you enjoy. It gives you something to look forward to to help with the burnout. Try exercising or at least something you can beat up or yelling your frustration out. Of course taking that time off just might help.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 1, 2021)

Wine and Battlebots work for me, lol.

Binge some tv, eat tasty snacks, stretch, deep breaths - I'm also not a leader but I was at my old job and I know how hard it is to turn off your brain outside of work.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Apr 1, 2021)

Use that spicy vacation time. I’m taking vacation ina few weeks and during that time I’m turning off my phone and doing some renovations on my house.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 1, 2021)

Smoke weed? Like a reasonable amount..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 1, 2021)

Beer!


----------



## Yetive (Apr 1, 2021)

Take a break from news/social media while you are gone.  Try to spend time in nature.  Maybe take a yoga or relaxation class on Grokker--its free and can't hurt.  Eat really well--treat yourself to a couple of indulgent meals if you cook. (Or order out if there is somewhere suitable).  You could try journaling--maybe about the last year to kind of get it out of your system.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 2, 2021)

Hobbies/friends for sure. It can be tough to make the time for hobbies and not just crumple into a ball to recover during your time off. Maybe think about what your concept of a person with a good work/life balance is like, and try doing that to see if it helps?


----------



## dailypush (Apr 2, 2021)

You don't have to be a leader to feel burned out. This past year has taken a toll on all of us. Take pleasure in your hobby; if you don't have one start one. Get exercise: I walk several miles a day. Try to get sufficient sleep and  try not to spend too much time watching news media. Look on the bright side; we are essential workers, and have had jobs over the last year!


----------



## Yetive (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Not My Name (Apr 6, 2021)

Value yourself enough and believe in yourself enough to find a new job.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 8, 2021)

How would a personal loa work? Can I take 3 weeks? How would I word it?


----------



## StyleStar (Apr 8, 2021)

Planosss said:


> How would a personal loa work? Can I take 3 weeks? How would I word it?


Just tell your HR you had some unexpected issues arise and your going to need a 3 week LOA. If you have vacation time, they can use that to ensure yoir still getting paid.


----------



## Fix It (Apr 8, 2021)

I’m burned out too. I still love the job and the company but I just can’t find the passion. I transferred to a store to a new region recently with a killer team and a good culture (last store was good too),  and I got a spark back for a couple weeks but it’s back to a zoned out grind everyday. Take some time off, I know I need to.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 8, 2021)

Adopt a puppy 🐶


----------



## Yetive (Apr 9, 2021)

Or a kitty.


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 9, 2021)

im burnt out as well. i am quitting and coming back in 6 months


----------



## TLSpot (Apr 25, 2021)

I wanted to give an update... I took a two week vacation (I hadn’t in the year I’ve been a TL) and got a couple of my medications adjusted and things are much better! Thank you all for your encouragement and advice!! I’m definitely learning how to set better boundaries with work now.


----------



## 123ZXC (Apr 26, 2021)

TLSpot said:


> Working through the pandemic has left every other team lead I know really burnt out and on edge. I have some time off coming up, so does anyone have good advice for resetting and maintaining not being burnt out as a leader? I know good routines at work, good self care routines, and setting boundaries can help, but anything specifically with those or anything else? I’m open to any advice at this point...


I read an article about “burn out” that usual comes from working 105% which is amazing! But at the same time you could be putting a lot of work into small things that do matter to you in your role but won’t get recognize from your superior. And If your leader isn’t a micro manager I’m sure there’s plenty of things you do they don’t notice and things they do notice and love. Focus on the things they love and you get recognized for and less on your personal “beliefs” of success. So work at an 80% and not 100%. Just how I’m sure there are leaders who are glorified yet you feel they don’t work as hard!


----------

